# Healthy eating



## AlexAlley (Feb 12, 2017)

What you give to your toddler for healthy eating?


----------



## alien (Apr 30, 2017)

there are various dishes when we're speaking about healthy eating.
we need to be aware that we're living in this body of ours and we need to maintain it as we 
maintain the car we use.

I am subscribed to a blog that posts very interesting tips which are filling my 5 mins pauses.


----------



## MelissaFowler (May 17, 2017)

Fruit pulps and vegetable soups are the healthiest food for toddler.


----------



## Janice205 (Sep 12, 2017)

In our home, we practice healthy nutrition. I give fruit smoothie and vegetable soup. As a parent, it is our obligation to our child to provide proper nutrition.


----------



## sachin40 (Feb 19, 2018)

Weight Gainer
Mens need many calorie requirements that many men have proves to be incredibly trying Pharmascience health gainer a weight gainer makes this far easier. If you consider the fact that there are weight gainers available that pack in over a thousand calories per shake .
For more visit..............................................................


----------



## Nikol2003 (Aug 17, 2018)

Healthy baby food is a topic to which I very much relate.
Nutrition for some of them is a favorite moment of my speech, mainly because it is so important. Because infants and children have fewer bodies, any harmful foods can do much more proportional damage, but it also means that healthy food can work wonders for them.
Start with breast milk (if possible)
I really think that the most healthy first product for newborns is breast milk. It's really the perfect and complete meal for babies. Breast milk is full of fatty acids, antibodies, nutrients, proteins, fats and protective bioactive molecules. The fat and protein content adapts to the baby's needs as they grow, and breast milk contains a much higher serum relative to casein, which gives cow's milk and a formula that makes it more digestible
I fully understand that there are cases when breastfeeding is impossible, and I never want any mother to feel guilty for feeding the formula. Breastfeeding may be best for the baby, but there are times when breastfeeding may be impossible or better for the mother.
Baby food should not be difficult, and in most places in the world it is not. In many cultures, there are no whole corporations designed to produce pureed puree for the child or the whole market for machines, containers and things to make your own baby food.
This is the order that I personally represent now. At first I do not mix products, but I represent them one by one for a week or two to see how the child reacts
Broth may seem strange first food for a child, but after my child was sick with eczema and milk intolerance and we used a diet to help reverse his problems, I realized that for the same reasons, the broth is a superfood for bowel health and makes it also the logical first baby food!
Babies, naturally, are born with a leaky bowel, because it allows useful antibodies and enzymes from the milk of the mother to enter the bloodstream and increase immunity. In the end, the intestine must be sealed to prevent particles from products and pathogens from entering the bloodstream. The broth seals the intestinal wall as an excellent source of gelatin, amino acids, bioavailable minerals and other nutrients. As a liquid, it's also an easy transition for the baby!


----------



## Verinca (Jul 5, 2018)

homemade yoghurt is worth trying, better than industrial probiotic yoghurts or pills


----------



## johnrayan (Mar 17, 2020)

I used to consult with specialist


----------



## Alebertina Geller (Mar 23, 2020)

I prepare some dishes which are good for health & helps in improving the immunity. I have also consulted with doctor & he recommended me to give probiotics.:wink:


----------



## Alebertina Geller (Mar 23, 2020)

Toddlers diet should include some vegetables, milk & fruits


----------



## Antony44 (Apr 10, 2020)

I prepare vegetable soups for my baby and give some low-fat boiled meat. I don’t give milk at all, because of lactose.


----------



## ashutoshshetty (Apr 29, 2020)

this is for stage 2 babies, between 7 to 8 months. Its very important that babies get all the essential nutrition which they need at early stage like the vitamins and minerals. Which they can get from fruits or vegetables like apples, mangoes, bananas, pears, sweet potato , spinach. ragi can also be given as that can provide for iron and protein which baby needs, protein help in muscle growth . ragi also keeps the baby full for a longer time


----------

